# Does the media have the right to perform sting operations against politicians??



## freakanomics (Aug 29, 2006)

Well ppl, i have seen so many politicians blaming the media for snooping in on their private businessess. Do u support them?


----------



## blueshift (Aug 29, 2006)

ofcourse.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 29, 2006)

If only they went after all the big fishes. But they won't, ever! They're mutually
dependent on each other. Both the politicians and mass media should be eliminated.


----------



## mediator (Aug 29, 2006)

Ofcors....it brings the real faces of these pigs to public. Neways politicians and police are really scared of media.........so yeah...media shud do sting on mass scale ......and even on public request from low to top hierarchy!!


----------



## SE><IE (Aug 30, 2006)

I have just one sentence-"Politics is one stinky gutter"


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 30, 2006)

For any act to be crime there must be a criminal intention behind it so a sting operation by itself is not wrong but parts of it might be criminal actvity like installation of wiretaps 

Recently sime ppl were caught in britain for installing wiretaps on royal family's fone lines Its practically 3 crimes first damage to telecom company property Second  breach of human rights of royal family (right to life) and third installing wiretaps on any person of national importance amounts to petty treason - gravest of all.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Aug 30, 2006)

Sometimes you dont need to think right or wrong but do things in larger interest of the people & society.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 30, 2006)

media has the right to expose the bastards


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 30, 2006)

yes , they should expose those  bastards , media have full right.


----------



## xenkatesh (Aug 31, 2006)

Then how come their illegal stuffs will come out... Media is the only way... no other option... Those A$$***le are stealing the public money and saying that they belongs to them... We actually have to thank the Media..


----------



## Vyasram (Aug 31, 2006)

absolutely, they sd continue doing this. anyway, what use, those mfers always escape from the law


----------



## xenkatesh (Aug 31, 2006)

Thats because there are mfers there too... thats the reason they are escaping in the name of BRIBE!!!!! Bribe rules these days man...


----------

